# Pro y contras de ciclaje diferente ( 50 o 60 Hz ).



## SCORPIO3000 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saludos amigos de FOROSELECTRONICOS:
En el PERÚ, como en otros países están llegando electrodomésticos de fabricación china, algunos muy buenos...pero otros fabricados para funcionar con 220V y 50HZ...(el suministro es 220V y 60HZ)...este diferente ciclaje que consecuencias puede tener es el artefacto y en los usuarios...GRAACIAS A LOS QUE PUEDAN APORTAR AL RESPECTO.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 23, 2012)

si son con motor, podria haber falla con la velocidad, o calentamiento del mismo...
en cuanto a la electronica, si es un reloj, podria ser que no fuera preciso....
pero algunos ya vienen de fabrica para funcionar en 50/60 Hz
a que artefactos te refieres ????....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

Si el motor del electrodoméstico es del tipo "Universal" no se enterará de la diferencia de frecuencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 23, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> si son con motor, podria haber falla con la velocidad, o calentamiento del mismo...
> en cuanto a la electronica, si es un reloj, podria ser que no fuera preciso....
> pero algunos ya vienen de fabrica para funcionar en 50/60 Hz
> a que artefactos te refieres ????....



a una tostadora


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2012)

los equipos a transformador podrian estar entregando mas de lo que deben o en el caso de 60Hz 220Vac NO podria llegar a la potencia de trabajo que tiene que entregar, haciendo que este no preste el menester que debe cumplir. los equipos que trabajan con fuente conmutada no tienen problema, creo que el peor de los casos seria los motor en general


----------



## SCORPIO3000 (Nov 30, 2012)

GRACIAS, a todos los que tuvieron la amabilidad de responder:
Me refería a los electrodomésticos con y sin motor fabricados para funcionar solamente a 50HZ,
pero que deben trabajar a 60HZ...reitero mis agradecimientos a todos.


----------

